# Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc



## Icz3ron3 (4. Juni 2011)

*Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

die ganze zeit hab ich mir gedanken gemacht wie man graka und cpu noch besser (wakü-) kühlen könnte.

idee: Mini-Kühlschrank je nach grösse innen mit beliebigen radiatoren bestücken, löcher an der türseite anbringen die zum pc führen, löscher wieder abdichten
frage: müsste man noch lüfter am radiator anbringen oder würde es auch ohne gehen


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Ich habe wirklich mal meinen Radiator in einen Kühlschrank gepackt, von daher kann ich sagen: mit Lüfter ist besser.
Die Kühlschranksache hat aber das Problem, dass der Kühlschrank, weil in ihm durch den Radiator ständig Wärme produziert wird, nicht zur Ruhe kommt. Da kann man sich gleich eine Kompressorkühlung für den Rechner zulegen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Ähnliche Idee hat ich auch mal.
Komplette Hardware in einen (kleinen) Kühlschrank bauen ....
Die Seitenwände lassen sich ja auch gut bearbeiten, da nur Dämmung, meist in Form von irgendwelche Hartschaum.
Man könnte auch nen kleinen Gefrierschrank nehmen ...

Aber zu welchem Preis? Wie laut ist der nachher wirklich?
Stromverbrauch? Kondenswasser?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

ne da soll nich die ganze harware rein was am ende überhaupt nich reinpassen würde es sei denn du redest von nem bier oder coke cube,
ich würde nur die radiatoren einbauen, irgendwie ans ablagegitter befestigen, die tür sollte aus glas sein weil in den seiten wänden wollt ich nicht rumstochern

bsp: so sollte er aussehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Nimm einen normalen Kühlschrank, pack den Radiator ins Eisfach, zieh eine Zwischendecke aus Styropor ein (dazu noch eine - abnehmbare - Styroporplatte für die Eisfachfront), um das Eisfach vom restlichen Innenraum zu trennen (wo die Hardware steckt). Dann hast du keine Probleme mit Kondenswasser, weil im nicht gekühlten unteren Bereich Normaltemperatur herrscht. Noch ein Seitenlüfter rein für die Festplatten (wenn man sie nicht auch wasserkühlt) und fertig.


----------



## Tobucu (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Würde es Sinn machen den Radiator anstelle eines Lüfters in eine Behälter mit Frostschutz ins Gefrierfach zupacken?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Nein.
Nein.
Nein.
Und ich glaube, wir haben hier auch schon eine ganze Reihe von Threads, die es ausführlicher erklären.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Gefrierfach hin oder her. Die Sache ist einfach ineffektiv (mit Frostschutz noch mehr) und frisst trotzdem gut Strom, denn der Kühlschrank wird sich dann nicht mehr abschalten sondern ständig durchlaufen. 
Ist ja kein Thema. In vielen Kellern stehen ungenutzte, aber betriebsfähige Kühlschränke rum - um in Notfällen wie Karneval oder Grillfeten als zusätzliche Bierkühler zu dienen. Damit kann man die Theorie mit einfachen Mitteln schnell auf die Probe stellen. 

Da kann man sich aus dem Kühlaggregat des Kühlschranks besser gleich einen Prozessorkühler bauen, der kühlt dann auf kleinem Raum gezielt ohne umständliche "Mittelsmänner" wie Radiatoren.
Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier im Forum schon entsprechende Bauvorschläge gibt, dafür lese ich nicht oft genug hier. Im Netz findet sich dazu aber so einiges. Tante Google weiß das.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

naja hätt ja sein können das man sowas machen könnte.

hab hier mal was nettes gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal die seite dazu, is zwar nich mehr das neuste könnte aber interessant sein 
Google-Ergebnis für http://static.pctreiber.net/reviews/usch/news/snap01.jpg.pagespeed.ce.pApwNuW1eJ.jpg


----------



## widder0815 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Das ist nur eine Kompressorkühlung , mit einer guten WaKü bist du am besten gerüstet ... und wenn es extrem sein soll dann Dice , Kompressorkühlung find ich überflüssig .
Und bei den heutigen CPUs (zb.) 2600k sind es ja nicht die Temps die Probs machen , sondern mehr als 5,2-5,5ghz geht meißt nicht .


----------



## blackbolt (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

ich würde sagen der mini kühlschrank heizt sich zu viel auf

ich habe es unter luft in ner 480l gefriertruhe pr0biert hat die temp beim start -20°C  bei minus -10°C nach 3 std(abgelesen an dem temperatur sensor der gefriertruhe)
bei etwa -30°C(gefriertruhe wäre bis -45°C  gegangen;() hat der prolimatech megahalems nicht mehr gefuntzt 
kein austausch zwischen gas und flussig zustand in den headpipes

mfg

ps oder einfach einen wassereimer in die gefriertruhe stellen das problem bei mir war das mir das wasser in den schläuschen bei -8°C eingefroren ist


----------



## python7960 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Moin, hatte auch so eine Idee, dachte mir paar lagen Schlauch in Autokühlschrank reinlegen oder um Radi wickeln aber Wasser kommt erst bis dahin denken/ausdenken
mfg


----------



## P37E (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

für nen benchversuch kann man es mal machen! Mehr Frostschutz ins Kühlmittel sollte da wohl einige Probleme lösen wobei man da auf mehrere Sachen achten muss wenn man es mit extrem kaltem wasser betreibt (Schläuche Pumpe, Kondenswasser) 
Dauerhaft ist es einfach wahnsinnig uneffektiv, nen Kompressor direkt anschliessen ist da auf jeden Fall besser. Ansonsten verschwendest du nur energie unser Tiefkühlschrank zieht z.B. 600 Watt.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Wenn schon der Kühlschrank herhalten soll dann wäre es doch schlauer dem Kühlschrank einen Radiator vor zu schalten. Damit könnte man dann schonmal einen großen Teil der Wärme abführen bevor dann der Radiator im Kühlschrank die letzten Grad bringt.

Günstiger und dennoch positiv für die Kühlleistung wäre es den Radiator vor ein Rohr zu schnallen dass die Abwärme aus dem Haus raus befördert. Das alleine bringt noch nicht viel... Würde man aber den Radiator dabei permanent mit Wassertröpfchen oder einem Zerstäuber benetzen dann sollte die Kühlleistung deutlich steigen.


----------



## Leandros (6. Juni 2011)

Klappt alles nicht. Gab schon etliche Diskussionen über genau dieses Thema. Such mal im Extrem Kühlung Forum nach Gefriertruhe. Wurst einen langen Thread finden.


----------



## watercooled (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Also wenn der TE das wirklich vor hat dann will ich eine Art Tagebuch sehen! Schön viele Bilder und Ergebnisse bitte!


----------



## eXitus64 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein.
> Nein.
> Nein.
> Und ich glaube, wir haben hier auch schon eine ganze Reihe von Threads, die es ausführlicher erklären.


 
jupp haben wir auch *g*


----------



## Keygen (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

es sah grade fast so aus als würdest du dein radi im klo bunkern xD


----------



## cortex777 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Hm also würde man ein PC im Minikühlschrank  bauen wären die Stromkosten naja enorm oder nicht aber wer das Geld hat


----------



## Icz3ron3 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

es ging nur um dem radi im minikiühlschrank und nich der ganze pc


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Is extrem ineffektiv. En Kühlschrank kann en Raum der isoliert is un in dem keine Wärme produziert wird auf etwas über 0° halten un du willst da en Rechner reinbauen der permanent 300W oder nochmehr produziert? Jetz müsst dir doch langsam dämmern dass das vielleicht net so laufen könnte wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## Genghis99 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

Mal technisch betrachtet :
Einmal die Tür auf bei feuchtem Wetter - sofort Kondenswasser auf den Platinen : Nicht gut.
Die Kühlleistung eines Kühlschrankes (mini oder maxi) reicht nicht aus, um die Abwärme eines kompletten Gaming PC überhaupt abzuführen. Der Kühlschrank würde ständig auf Höchstleistung laufen während die Innentemperatur nicht mal nennenswert absinkt. Kühlschränke funktionieren nur, wenn es in ihrem Inneren keine aktive Wärmequelle gibt. Selbst Mamma weiss, das man das Schnitzel erst abkühlen lassen sollte, bevor man es in den Kühli stellt.

Und Kompressorkühlungen gibt es schon.

Wenns dich interessiert - der Kollege hat ein ausreichendes Kompendium zusammengestellt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ng-littledevil-single-stage-impressionen.html


----------



## eXitus64 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

er will doch aber nur den radi in den kühlschrank bauen!!!


----------



## 90210 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

hat ich mir auch schon mal überlegt doch es ist einfach zu teuer vom Strom verbrauch und was macht man mit dem Kondenswasser und mit der Lautstärke ?


----------



## ASD_588 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*



> hat ich mir auch schon mal überlegt doch es ist einfach zu teuer vom  Strom verbrauch und was macht man mit dem Kondenswasser und mit der  Lautstärke ?


 wen man den kühlschrank auf 10°  dan müst es doch gehen.


----------



## SonicNoize (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> wen man den kühlschrank auf 10°  dan müst es doch gehen.


Nur weil du 10°C einstellst, heist das lange nicht, dass der Kühlschrank das auch macht.


Hier sind einige Aussagen, die von absoluter Unkentniss dieser Physik zeugen. Informiert euch mal, wie sowas funktioniert. Dazu gibts wie gesagt schon genügend Threads. Die Idee ist absoluter Blödsinn. Die Aussage, eine Singlestage würde mehr Strom verbrauchen, ist zwar richtig, aber im Gegensatz dazu funktioniert diese auch. Warum soll ein Kühlschrank die enorme wärmeleistung der Wakü pumpen können? Das Ding muss Lebensmittel auf Temperatur halten, das ist eine viel kleinere Dimension.


----------



## thepiwo (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mini-Kühlschrank zur kühlung für pc*

ich denke ein Kühlschrank hat zu wenig leistung dafür.


----------

